# OD of copper pipe larger than 5/8"



## bcook19791 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have a situation where a piece of rigid copper stubbed out for the toilet looks like 1/2 copper which should have a OD of 5/8, is about 50 thousands of an inch bigger. Copper fittings and compression valves will not slide on. It has not to my knowledge ever frozen. Has anyone ever encountered this? If so what did you do. I am hoping I don't have to open up the wall but....


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Shark bite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Swage a pipe to fit over it.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Copper's soft, why can't you just work it with the sanding tape until you can slide another copper fitting over it, flux and solder?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

How did you trim it, or remove the caps? Maybe it's slightly out of round.

Maybe a touch to heat to your fitting ring and ferrule will expand it just about .050


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> How did you trim it, or remove the caps? Maybe it's slightly out of round.
> 
> Maybe a touch to heat to your fitting ring and ferrule will expand it just about .050


Heating would expand it , he needs it to fit inside the fitting. My plumber just recuts the pipe 1/2" away and it can be pushed on, said cause was either from cheap pipe or cheap fitting. He has also cut it back installed a coupler/small section/valve. The couplers sometimes will fit where a valve will not. 
But we never had one that would not go on and we had to open the wall.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

My money is on freezing. Usually have to keep cutting it back until we find an area that wasn't frozen.

Shark bite is a good idea. I would try that first.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mordekyle said:


> Shark bite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





builditguy said:


> My money is on freezing. Usually have to keep cutting it back until we find an area that wasn't frozen.
> 
> Shark bite is a good idea. I would try that first.


Don't sharkbites seal with an O-ring on the OD of the pipe and rely on the fact that plumbing pipes are all the same OD. I don't think it's a good idea....but fill your boots.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

50 thou is almost 1/16". Something happened to that pipe to stretch it out.


----------



## bcook19791 (Aug 24, 2016)

Its a crazy situation. All the pipe that I can get to in the house all mics the same OD. I ended up heating up the old valve to remove it from the pipe and cleaned it up and reattached the valve body replacing the insides. Old gate shut off valve was leaking around the handle.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It's ACR (Air Conditioning and Refrigeration) pipe; one of the standard sizes is 5/8". Unlike water plumbing pipes, ACR is sized by its OD, not the ID.

I actually ran into that in my house this winter with a frozen/leaking line I tried to cut and cap (in a location not subject to freezing). Since I plan to replace all of the piping in that area soon, I just crimped and soldered it for the time being.

I've since talked to a couple of different guys who've run into that on rare occasions. I assume adapters are available, but haven't looked into it. I'd probably start with a HVAC supply house.


----------



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

Probably a bit late now, but are you sure it isn't the decorative sleeve they put over the copper?

Alot of older houses I work in have this.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...TZAhWmrVkKHQ1tDmcQMwiIASgFMAU&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------

